# Goldfische und Regenbogenelritzen



## Burnie (9. Apr. 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Dieses Frühjahr habe ich es endlich in die Hand genommen mir einen neuen Garten/Hofteich zu graben. Meine 10 Goldfische schwimmen jetzt in einen ca. 2000L Teich.  Vorher waren es nur ca 700l was viel zu klein war für so viele Fische. 2000L ist zwar auch nicht gerade riesig aber immerhin besser als vorher. 

Nun hatte ich mich mal umgesehen nach ein paar kleineren Teichfischen und bin auf Regenbogenelritzen gestoßen. Ich würde mir wirklich sehr gerne noch 5-10 Stück zulegen, da sie wirklich wundervoll aussehen.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich diese Fische mit meinen Goldfischen vergesellschaften kann? Hat vieleicht jemand von euch Goldfische und Regenbogenelritzen zusammen in seinem Gartenteich? Kann ich dehnen das gleiche Futter anbieten wie meinen Goldfischen? Ich habe nur gelesen das die ebenfalls Flocken/Granulatfutter fressen.

Oder bin ich mit meinen 10 Goldfischen schon an der Obergrenze was den Fischbesatz für ca. 2000l angeht?

Habe auch mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:
 

 

   

Viele Grüße


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Sven,

die Regenbogenelritzen werden sich mit den Goldfischen vertragen, es sind Schwarmfische und es sollten schon mind. 20 Stück sein. Vermehren werden sie sich nicht, da musst du mehr bei den Goldfischen aufpassen.

Regenbogenelritzen haben gerne Stellen mit Strömung im Teich.


----------



## Ansaj (10. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Burnie,

herzlich Willkommen.

Nun zu deiner Frage:
Bitte nicht noch eine Art hinzusetzen. Dein Teich ist jetzt schon viel zu klein für Goldfische. Goldfische sind schwimmfreudig, vermehren sich rasant und sind auch nicht gerade klein. Ich rate für Goldfische Teiche ab 10.000l an, mir persönlich wäre das allerdings auch noch zu klein. 
Wenn dann jetzt noch Regenbogenelritzen hinzukommen, wird es einfach zu voll. Bei 10 Goldfischen wird es ohnehin nicht bleiben. 

Es ist natürlich nicht das, was du hören wolltest. Aber wenn man einen Fischteich hat, muss es vor Allem den Fischen gut gehen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## andreas w. (11. Apr. 2018)

He Ansaj - nicht so arg übertreiben mit der Größe. Kann nicht jeder einen  45m³ Weiher im Garten haben.

Allerdings muß ich dir zustimmen - in einem Teich mit 2m³ sollte der Fischbesatz "überschaubar" sein. @Sven: nimm´s mir nicht übel aber mit der Anzahl an Goldfischen solltest du zufrieden sein, zu viele Tiere reduzieren sich wieder gegenseitig. Natur funktioniert auch in einem kleineren Teich.
Zu deiner Beruhigung, die Goldfische werden sich schon noch vermehren wenn ihnen der Platz genügt, kannst dich drauf verlassen  - Natur funktioniert auch so rum .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2018)

Hi Andreas,

Du weißt schon das alle "winterfesten" Goldfischformen vollkommen problemlos ihre 35-40cm erreichen wenn sie denn gut untergebracht sind.

Die meißten kennen halt nur hoffnunglos verkümmerte Exenplare, die selbst mit 10 Jahren kaum 20cm Länge haben weil sie eben in 99% aller Gartenteiche unter schlechten Lebensbedingungen aufwachsen müssen und deswegen akut verbutten (zu keine Teiche, Billigst-Futter auf Getreidebasis, Wasserbelastungen)

wenn man Goldfische in "nur" 2000l halten will geht das nur unter besonderen Bedingungen. Ein kleiner Teich muß dazu 1:1 wie ein Aquarium gehändelt werden. Heißt neben guter Filtertechnik und artgerechtem Futter (hauptsächlich Frost- und Lebendfutter das sorgt durch die besssere Verwertbarkeit auch für deutlich weniger Wasserbelastungen wie der schlecht verwertbare Getreidemüll in Billgsticks)  bei Goldfischen auch regelmäßige (am besten wöchentlich) große Wasserwechsel von >50% des Becken-/Teichinhaltes

wenn man da dann mal von der pragmatischen alten Standart-Grundlage der Aquaristik ausgeht:  Beckenlänge = min. 10x Länge der größten ins Auge gefaßten Fischart darin

hieße das bei Goldfischhaltung im Teich dann als Minimalstanforderung

4m Teichlänge
2,5m - 3m Teichbreite
1m Teichtiefe (durchgehend auf min. 1,5-2qm2 Bodenfläche zwecks sicherer Überwinterung)

und da kommt man dann auch auf rund 10.000l wie von Ansaj schon erwähnt

MfG Frank


----------



## Haggard (12. Apr. 2018)

Dann müssten alle Koi-Teiche ja locker 10m lang sein  ( Aquaristik Standart-Grundlage)
Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass die Menschen früher Goldfische in Gläsern "gehalten" haben...

Ich würde aber erstmal mit den 10 Goldis starten und gucken wie sich der Teich entwickelt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2018)

Hi Haggart,

unter "normalen" Gartenteichbedingungen gelten min. 10m Teichlänge/-durchmesser und min. 1,5m Tiefe auch als Minimalbedingung wenn man Karpfen ins Auge faßt

Koihaltung in speziell darauf ausgelegten Koipools ist ja wieder was ganz anderes als ein "normaler" Gartentümpel der außer Fütterung im Normalfall keine weiteren wichtige Fischpflegemaßnahmen erhält. (ist davon aquaristisch betrachtet in etwas soweit weg wie ein mit viel Fachwissen gepflegtes Malawi-/Tanganjika-/Schlangenkopfbecken von nem 0815 Standartanfängerbecken)

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (12. Apr. 2018)

He Frank, das ist sicherlich alles richtig und berechtigt. Die meisten Teichbesitzer - mich eingenommen, haben leider nicht den theoretisch dafür notwendigen Platz im Garten um sich ein Becken in der Größenordnung leisten zu können. Daher sollte man seine Bedürfnisse den Möglichkeiten anpassen. Heißt in dem Fall den Teich in der möglichen Größenordnung (natürlich nicht zu klein daß sich die Tiere bewegen können) bauen und wie du sagst, halt pflegen.
Futter sollte kein (entschuldigung) Scheißdreck sein, Wasserqualität muß passen und weitere wichtige Details - je kleiner der Teich desto wichtiger das Drinrum. Aber die Relationen die sein sollten ... auch die müssen sich den gegebenen Möglichkeiten (auch finanzielle) unterordnen. Sonst funktioniert alles nicht und macht auch keinen Spaß. Dem Teichbesitzer und den Fischen nicht.

Bitte Entschuldigung, aber so sehe ich das in groben Worten umrissen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ansaj (12. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

solche Diskussionen gibt es doch schon längst separat. Da gibt es nunmal unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Ich persönlich mache es so: Wenn ich nicht die Mittel habe Tiere gut zu halten, halte ich eben keine Tiere. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Apr. 2018)

Kann mich da nur Ansaj und Frank anschließen.
Wenn ich Tiere halten möchte dann sollte ich auch auf Ihre Bedürfnisse eingehen und Ihnen das bieten was Sie brauchen.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

Burnie schrieb:


> Oder bin ich mit meinen 10 Goldfischen schon an der Obergrenze was den Fischbesatz für ca. 2000l angeht?


10 Goldfische sind bestimmt ober grenze.....eher weniger .


----------



## Burnie (14. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen. Ich werde es bei den 10 Goldfischen belassen denke ich. Werde nun schauen wie sich der Teich entwickelt mit der Zeit. Werde sicher später mal ein update machen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Burnie (31. Mai 2018)

Hallöchen,

Wollte mal ein kleines Update von meinen doch eher Miniteich machen.
Muss wohl in absehbarer zeit dann alle paar Tage den Schwimmfarn abfischen. Aber so werde ich wenigsten einiges an Nährstoffen los 

    

PS: Passt eigentlich nichtmehr ganz zum Thema...aber naja....


----------



## Haggard (31. Mai 2018)

Klein, aber fein  Der Schwimmfarn beschattet ja auch noch ein wenig, was bei den Temperaturen nur von Vorteil sein kann


----------

